# Problem with Reply Box "Preview"



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2011)

I always "Preview" before "Submitting".

So far, this morning, I can't do that.

When I hit "Preview", I get a plain white page with the following message on it:

*Fatal error*: Call to a member function isPubliclyVisible() on a non-object in */var/www/sites/huddler/releases/10667e80344bd0b046675181ef92e746b3d0dcc7/forum/class-forumapi.php*  on line *481*

Then after a couple of tries on "Submit", my post finally gets there.

I'm hoping I manage to get this post to work too.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Apr 1, 2011)

I just tried it and see the same thing.  I do see that the reply box was fixed for FireFox 4 though!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup---Still can't "Preview" anything.

Gotta go right to "Submit".

I never did that before.

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Apr 1, 2011)

Still doing it it would'nt let me edit my post  it 's screwy .Maybe april fools
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Had to refresh page and retype 2 post today this being one.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2011)

I have reported the problem and will post here if I get a reply. When giving these reports please tell us what platform you are running like IE8 and XP or whatever you are running


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 1, 2011)

Bear,

It did the same thing to me last night, I refreshed and my post was still there, the next time I tried preview it worked.

Gene


----------



## michael ark (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm on windows 7 on a new Toshiba laptop still under warranty .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> I have reported the problem and will post here if I get a reply. When giving these reports please tell us what platform you are running like IE8 and XP or whatever you are running


Sorry Jerry,

I'm running an iMac27, with Safari.

That problem went away, but when I got on about 45 minutes ago, I tried to make a reply, and the whole screen went black, and an ad jumped out of the reply box & started playing loud music!!!!!  I had to get out of SMF & get back on to get rid of it----SHEEEEESH !!!!

Since that it's been OK.

I thought for a minute that my computer had been taken over & possessed by one of those modern groups that can't sing, and don't have any lyrics to go with the loud noises they make!!!

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure about that one Bear but if it happens again please try to get a screenshot of it and send it to me either by PM or email 

As far as the Preview issue they released a fix for that this afternoon.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 1, 2011)

I had the black screen too no music though.It took over had to ctrl alt del to shut down.It would not come back up just black screen.Tryed 3 times 4th i unpluged and took battery out  then put it back together it came up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry Jerry,
> 
> I'm running an iMac27, with Safari.
> 
> ...


In case anyone is interested------
That same thing with the "Orlando" ad jumping out of the reply box & taking over my computer just happened again---5 minutes ago.

Bear


----------



## reardenreturns (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a similar ad issue on the organize photos page. Everytime I tried to drag a photo to the album, the tropicana ad popped up and the photo never moved. I still can't organize my photos into albums.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2011)

That Orlando ad just did the same thing to me twice---two minutes ago.

This time it was after I typed a comment in the reply box.

When I hit "Preview", the whole page went dark, and the Orlando ad jumped up, bold as brass, with their crap music blasting!

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

O no may have a bug. Jerry are the red bugs out yet?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

This one must be hard to fix---Just happened again about 3 minutes ago, right in the middle of posting a reply with a picture.

Bear


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea, Bear, this whole fiasco has me slowed to a halt. I didn't even take any pics for the last two days I've been cooking. There doesn't seem to be a loop-hole for "safe" posting anymore. One day, something will work, and before the end of the day, you have to figure out another way to get posts up. It seems that in order to fix one problem, huddler creates another, then another...and it keeps changing, so you can't stay on top of it.

With the amount of time it takes to load most of my posts (I'm on a 3-G wireless card), if I loose 30 pics due to a forum error, then, I'm tied up half a day to get it loaded again. I like to share my successes with others here, so they may be inspired to try it themselves, or have the knowledge with a fresh look at how to do it. I feel like I've been beaten-up by huddler for long enough during this seemingly loosing battle. As I mentioned to another member in a recent PM, I have some soul-searching to do, because right now, I don't know if I can take the frustration anymore.

So, if you don't see alot coming from me, it's not because of you or any other members...I'm just tired of fighting with a computer.

Eric


----------

